# New Website for Furries, check it out :3



## JanetMerai (Apr 6, 2012)

So I made a new website, still in its infancy, that I intend to provide for commissions.
Its mostly a social network based commission, trade, request and so on site but I intend to extend its functionality eventually.

Anyway, let me know what you think :3

http://kemonobuy.gwchost.com
(The name is not final, this is mainly testing and figuring things out for now)
Feel free to post for commissions and such :3

Some users reported concerns of safety against viruses and trojans or other related malicious scripts.
Its safe, powered by Wordpress and Buddypress, check them out here:
http://www.wordpress.com

Edit:
I restored it, something went wrong during a plugin.
So its back up! :3


----------



## veeno (Apr 6, 2012)

Is that link safe to click?


----------



## Sly-Wolf (Apr 6, 2012)

I clicked it and there are no virus reports from my anti-virus software so I would say yes (I use Avast)


----------



## Tybis (Apr 6, 2012)

veeno said:


> Is that link safe to click?


Well, I didn't experience any trouble. (I have anti-virus, if that's what you're getting at.)


----------



## veeno (Apr 6, 2012)

Sly-Wolf said:


> I clicked it and there are no virus reports from my anti-virus software so I would say yes (I use Avast)


Thank you.

*gives 100 dollars*


----------



## JanetMerai (Apr 6, 2012)

Yes, its safe

Its just a startup site I am doing based on Furry Commissions.
I am using Wordpress and Buddypress as as the social community aspect, so if their scripts are malicious, so is my site lol

I'll edit my first post to reflect that, and I had no idea people were worried about viruses lol


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 6, 2012)

I cant go onto it, is it down?


----------



## JanetMerai (Apr 7, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> I cant go onto it, is it down?



Yes, it is down and I am trying to figure out what is going on exactly 

Stay tuned, I intend to run this site successfully :3

I may find another host, so keep coming back :3


----------



## Boondawks (Apr 7, 2012)

Sly-Wolf said:


> I clicked it and there are no virus reports from my anti-virus software so I would say yes (I use Avast)


well theres no viruses because theres no code on the page at all.=


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 7, 2012)

You may want to make sure it's running perfectly before you advertise it in the future. You're trying to look professional here.


----------



## JanetMerai (Apr 7, 2012)

Its back up people, I had a plugin issue and had to restore the entire thing from scratch XD


----------



## snowkatt (Apr 9, 2012)

overloading on  emoticons after every sentence  doesnt make you look all that professional either


----------



## Smelge (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank god someone made a website for furries. It's about time there was one. You know, one other than the one you are currently advertising on. The one that has the community attached to it, meaning activity.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 10, 2012)

Smelge said:


> Thank god someone made a website for furries. It's about time there was one. You know, one other than the one you are currently advertising on. The one that has the community attached to it, meaning activity.



To be fair

He could be maybe saying "I intend for my site to be better than FA"

Which is possible. It's a thing you can do


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 11, 2012)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> To be fair
> 
> He could be maybe saying "I intend for my site to be better than FA"
> 
> Which is possible. It's a thing you can do


If it works, it's got a shot.


----------



## SmokyTheWolf (Apr 13, 2012)

the owner of this site is a weirdo who acts like he own an extremly popular site and his whole life is, 24/7, ONLY working on the website
the site looks bad and is useless and theres already sites like that 
i say dont go there


----------



## JArt. (Apr 13, 2012)

SmokyTheWolf said:


> the owner of this site is a weirdo who acts like he own an extremly popular site and his whole life is, 24/7, ONLY working on the website
> the site looks bad and is useless and theres already sites like that
> i say dont go there


Well that comment sure was mean-spirited.


----------



## Ansitru (Apr 13, 2012)

SmokyTheWolf said:


> the owner of this site is a weirdo who acts like he own an extremly popular site and his whole life is, 24/7, ONLY working on the website
> the site looks bad and is useless and theres already sites like that
> *i say dont go there*



I say the website shows potential and one should keep in mind it's still in it's infancy, thankyouverymuch. :v


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 13, 2012)

SmokyTheWolf said:


> the owner of this site is a weirdo who acts like he own an extremly popular site and his whole life is, 24/7, ONLY working on the website
> the site looks bad and is useless and theres already sites like that
> i say dont go there



Did you sign up

just to bash this guy


----------



## Don (Apr 14, 2012)

SmokyTheWolf said:


> the owner of this site is a weirdo who acts like he own an extremly popular site and his whole life is, 24/7, ONLY working on the website
> the site looks bad and is useless and theres already sites like that
> i say dont go there



First post full of inane hostility? You have potential here, mon ami.


----------



## Aden (Apr 14, 2012)

SmokyTheWolf said:


> the owner of this site is a weirdo who acts like he own an extremly popular site and his whole life is, 24/7, ONLY working on the website
> the site looks bad and is useless and theres already sites like that
> i say dont go there



Grudgepost off the starboard bow, ahoy


----------



## SmokyTheWolf (Apr 14, 2012)

you guys judge too quick
i chatted with him on skype
hes an ass
and no, i did not register only to bash this guy, why wouldve i? its a furry forum and im a furry i didnt register on a website for one person
and im not here to become the most popular, repected and loved person, what do you think?
did i break any rule? i dont think so, tell me if i did, but otherwise, let me alone


----------



## Aden (Apr 14, 2012)

SmokyTheWolf said:


> you guys judge too quick
> i chatted with him on skype
> hes an ass
> and no, i did not register only to bash this guy, why wouldve i? its a furry forum and im a furry i didnt register on a website for one person
> ...



did you just go through puberty like a week ago


----------



## JArt. (Apr 14, 2012)

SmokyTheWolf said:


> hes an ass



Well i guess it takes on to know one. :V
seriously that's just mean.


----------



## JArt. (Apr 14, 2012)

SmokyTheWolf said:


> lol why so agresive toward me
> calm down buddy !



Oh now i get it, he's a troll!


----------



## Ansitru (Apr 14, 2012)

SmokyTheWolf said:


> lol why so agresive toward me
> calm down buddy !









Given some of your replies, you clearly have no problems with bashing people.
Why should we hold back? :v


----------



## JArt. (Apr 14, 2012)

SmokyTheWolf said:


> cause OP been an ass to me so i bashed him
> you guys come randomly and defend him
> so no, i have no problems bashing you



Im not going to stand by and let someone emotionally abuse another because they didn't like how they acted. that's why we have so many teen suicides.


----------



## Ansitru (Apr 14, 2012)

SmokyTheWolf said:


> cause OP been an ass to me so i bashed him
> you guys come randomly and defend him
> so no, i have no problems bashing you



I can tell you're going to fit in here just splendidly, you lovable person you.


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 14, 2012)

Alright you lot, stop this shit.
Get back to talking about the topic at hand.


----------



## shteev (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh, man, shit went down in here.

But isn't this thread advertising?


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 14, 2012)

Strictly speaking it probably should be in Lynx Plox.
Lemme fix that.


----------



## JanetMerai (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes, the site is still in its infancy and I am still working things out to make it better while working a "real job" in real life.

The reason SmokyTheWolf is pissed and angry is only because I pointed out his website, at the time he showed it to me days ago, is poorly designed and has shoddy graphics.
There you go, that's why he's mad at me, and he has every right to be.
I have the Skype log of our conversation as well, so anything said differently would only make an ass of himself.
He asked me what he could do to help make the site popular, gave me a link to his site and the rest is what you see here.

But I moved on and no longer care, his will to not move on is his own failure, not mine... so I just don't care anymore because I have a life and things to do, I don't have time to pathetically ruin my life over something so trivial and stupid.

If he cannot take advice from anyone at all, how can he improve especially when he doesn't give out his site publicly?

Anyway, I have more in store for the website and I am slowly building it up as the days go by, but I appreciate all of your input :3

Let me know what I could do or suggest improvements or anything :3


----------



## Randolph (Apr 17, 2012)

veeno said:


> Is that link safe to click?


No, don't turn off the monitor!
I didn't save my work yet!


----------



## JanetMerai (Apr 17, 2012)

SmokyTheWolf said:


> the owner of this site is a weirdo who acts like he own an extremly popular site and his whole life is, 24/7, ONLY working on the website
> the site looks bad and is useless and theres already sites like that
> i say dont go there



I find it funny how you were so excited, and yes I have logs on my server's records, of you being happy and excited enough to ask me how to promote the website.
On the contrary though, you said it looks like a great site as well, but nothing on the design because even I knew it was powered by WordPress and BuddyPress.

Without getting into a flame war, I hope it doesn't turn into this, it only seems like you are saying these things because you perhaps became offended when I said your website looked poorly designed with shoddy graphics.
Now after looking at what you are saying here, of course with the many insults and deleted posts just on this topic... you seem like a troll who just wants negative attention and use me as your excuse to get it.

On the other hand, I am also perplexed because a few days later, you still shake your fist for war yet despite all these flames and insults, you never talk about what really happened, which I actually find strange and ridiculous, it means you are not here to talk crap about me, which only makes an ass of yourself if you think about it, but to actually use this negative information to make yourself look better than me, talk crap about the website because you actually like it.
I am not sure what the term for it is, but people sometimes project their feelings onto other people because they want attention, and they will use other people's inventions, ideas or other things to make it known by being negative.
Stranger part is, you are the only one doing it, and the site is growing in popularity slowly, though it is still young and has several more hits a day.

Why would you talk about the website, say I am a horrible person, keep using this topic, raise a flame-debate, keep posting here where the URL to the site remains as exposure and I have seen your activity logs on my website, (and if you read the terms of service agreement, I have logs of IP Addresses and visitors so even I can identify you) you have visited the site many times despite you saying the website sucks and is useless.

If its useless, why do you keep going back to it?


----------



## BarlettaX (Apr 21, 2012)

Well, shit went down and got deleted. What did I miss?


----------



## JanetMerai (May 5, 2012)

You missed the trolling, nothing important :3


----------



## Aldino (May 5, 2012)

Back to the link, I think it has potential give it a touch of time and we shall see where it goes.


----------



## crispyshrimp (Jun 5, 2012)

*"Parse error: syntax error, unexpected T_CONSTANT_ENCAPSED_STRING in /home/u744940266/public_html/wp-includes/functions.php on line 4559"

*Bummer, I wanted to check it out.


----------



## laser (Jun 6, 2012)

Randolph said:


> No, don't turn off the monitor!
> I didn't save my work yet!




wat?


----------



## JanetMerai (Jul 20, 2012)

I apologize for the down-time people 
I installed a plugin as its powered by BuddyPress and WordPress and I had some major problems with the PHP code and tried a lot of things to get it to display everything.

However, it also made me realize the website script itself is not going to be suitable for what I plan with it anyway, so I am investigating a sort of e-commerce script solution.

Until then, I made a temporary, and crappy, index php file to let others know what happened.

Sorry about that people, the site will be up again soon XD

I still have a database backup, backed up files or anything to make sure I can transfer most of the details back into the new system as I can possibly.

Anyway, you can visit the new website I am making for how to improve your Furry artwork here:
Fluffy Tips and Advice


----------



## JanetMerai (Jul 20, 2012)

crispyshrimp said:


> *"Parse error: syntax error, unexpected T_CONSTANT_ENCAPSED_STRING in /home/u744940266/public_html/wp-includes/functions.php on line 4559"
> 
> *Bummer, I wanted to check it out.



It will be up again, just wait :3

In the meantime, you can visit my new site for Furry Artwork tips, advice and help :3
Fluffy Tips and Advice


----------

